# 20 gal sump



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

Im planning to make a 20 gal long sump with 3 compartments. From the right it will be the drain and skimmer, middle section will be fuge and the return. Where is a good place to get a cheap acrylic or glass that i can use to make baffles ? The acrylic one at homedepot is expensive and i think the cheapest one will bow.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You'll want to use glass, since silicone adheres to glass and it really doesn't adhere very well to acrylic. Also it won't bow like acrylic. 

I bought mine at Lowe's and they cut it to the right dimensions for you. I think for my 10g sump/fuge all the baffles cost less than $8 including the cutting.


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

awesome! that's what I need to know  thanks

What kind of silicone do I need to get?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ge-silicone-i-all-purpose-sealants-clear-85-ml/941928

This is the one I use and I know others that have used it with very good results. Although you could buy the one from BA's but that's your choice. I've never had any problems with the GE silicone I but I've heard that it isn't as strong as the stuff you buy at BA's, but it shouldn't matter if you're only putting in baffles.

http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/100-clear-silicone-aquarium-sealant-10-3-oz.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41932

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks sig, would definitely buy that but I need to put my octo skimmer in there which measures ~12" in length


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you got a problem. I tried to do this trick with my Octopus. I think you should go with 2 compartments

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

sig said:


> you got a problem. I tried to do this trick with my Octopus. I think you should go with 2 compartments


I agree - you won't have enough room for the skimmer with 3 compartments. I would forgo the refugium and do a skimmer section and a return section. 
To keep you nitrates in check you could just use bio-pellets or Nitra-Guard Bio-cubes?
Octopus is a great skimmer what model do you have? 
(I have owned 4 in my reefing days and they have never failed performing once)


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the nwb150 model and right now i have it on my 10 gal with the Return pump. They are very tight in 10 gal. And I have the fuge outside the stand which doesn't look very neat cause i have the whole set up in the living room. 

If i make the skimmer and drain compartment a little bigger, maybe ~17" would it work?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

What is a 20 long - 24" long? You should need around 6" for a return, whatever the diameter of your skimmer base is for your drain section, and the rest can be refugium.

I would do return, refugium, then skimmer and drain in the last compartment.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

pretty sure a 20 long is 30"


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

For how few gallons will be available, I would just forgo the refugium. Either do a remote one later, or just focus on the water changes, and skimmer performance.

If you start trying to cram all that stuff in there, you will hate it later. There will not be enough room to access the area's if you need to. 

As for silicone, and plexi... They just don't work. The silicone will only hold the acrylic. Any pressure (the height difference between baffles is a lot of pressure) will just push it out of the silicone.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

J_T said:


> For how few gallons will be available, I would just forgo the refugium. Either do a remote one later, or just focus on the water changes, and skimmer performance.
> 
> If you start trying to cram all that stuff in there, you will hate it later. There will not be enough room to access the area's if you need to.
> 
> As for silicone, and plexi... They just don't work. The silicone will only hold the acrylic. Any pressure (the height difference between baffles is a lot of pressure) will just push it out of the silicone.


I agree with this and it is what I would do (unless you can go a bigger sump?).


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

20 gal is 30" and I was thinking to make something like this










Measured my pump and its only 3" and skimmer is only 12"


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

seems about right, now do it and take some pics


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting site and might prove useful for you.

http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

^^^^ Great Site Liz, Ishould have though to post it myself...


----------

